# OCP - Oceania Capital Partners



## TheBull (12 June 2010)

Hi All,
Could some one help me with a quick tax question?
This week I received the 30c per share equity for OCP - not much about $1500. With my tax returns is the whole amount a capital gain even though I still hold the same number of shares?
If so, I will sell down the equivalent number (of a capital losing share, such as OCP) to negate this gain.

My workings are - capital gain $1500
Shares price bought in $2.50 current price $1.90 (60cents per share loss). I would have to sell 2,500 shares for a $1,500 capital loss.

Do I also take my brokerage for the original purchase and next weeks sale in to account as well so I end up square?

Thanks from a newb.


----------



## TheBull (14 June 2010)

*Re: OCP - capital gain/loss*

Hi TheBull,

Yes that is correct ..........................................................................................................

Thanks TheBull.


----------



## System (13 September 2019)

On September 12th, 2019, Oceania Capital Partners Limited (OCP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following approval by security holders for the removal of OCP from the Official List.


----------

